# My breeding knoledge will increase



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I met the most unique person.. She has been to Peru, Argentina, and Bolivia... She apparently has seen piranha spawn in the Madidi Rainforest... I don't know much about the various parts of SubAmerica as she calls it... If she checks out to be legit... There will be more spawning experinemts with a lot more insite to South American Boitopes...
I just had to share with you guys and gals my new contact... She also says she can get pirnaha dirt cheap... I'm no dealer, but I will be looking into getting many variation of Spilo CF... For mad spawning experiment of course...
Looks like I am deffinatly addicted to pirnahas.....


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

wish you luck SC


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you must sell some of the fry you have and purchase a new digital camera, so we can see these mad experiments you take part in clearer!!







don't just think about it, do it, do it, do it......







j/k good luck :smile:


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

You are absolutely right Nike… I think I will sell some to some of the pet shops in the Metro-Detroit area… I don’t need this many fish… No #$%@#$% way….I could sell 100 and get a pretty nice digital cam…Thanks for the idea…You have no idea how exhausted I get… Trying to feed them 5 times a day, and 50% water changes every day…


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

sell them to me


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Good luck S.C.. I'll buy some, I'm in mich.....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> You are absolutely right Nike&#8230; I think I will sell some to some of the pet shops in the Metro-Detroit area&#8230; I don't need this many fish&#8230; No #$%@#$% way&#8230;.I could sell 100 and get a pretty nice digital cam&#8230;Thanks for the idea&#8230;You have no idea how exhausted I get&#8230; Trying to feed them 5 times a day, and 50% water changes every day&#8230;


:nod: i have an idea what you are going threw!! but i didn't have too deal with that many tanks, keep up the good work


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Once again good luck man


----------



## moxk2 (Mar 24, 2003)

NIKE said:


> you must sell some of the fry you have and purchase a new digital camera, so we can see these mad experiments you take part in clearer!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *I Agree*


----------

